# 10,000 mile service: Did they use the wrong oil?



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

So I figured I’d go in and see if my local dealer would be able to squeeze me in for my initial worry free maintenance interval. They used the following parts and I’m seeing 540 in the part # thinking they have some generic low budget oil they can throw in any vehicle without having to adhere to the specific specs. It looks like it’s synthetic grade but still. Car drove home smooth as ever so maybe it’s in my head. Figured I’d ask around here just to see.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks like they used 0w30, my 22' Tiguan specifies 0w20 which I believe is VW508


----------



## TSINate (Sep 28, 2017)

O-Deer said:


> So I figured I’d go in and see if my local dealer would be able to squeeze me in for my initial worry free maintenance interval. They used the following parts and I’m seeing 540 in the part # thinking they have some generic low budget oil they can throw in any vehicle without having to adhere to the specific specs. It looks like it’s synthetic grade but still. Car drove home smooth as ever so maybe it’s in my head. Figured I’d ask around here just to see.


That PN is listed as genuine Volkswagen oil for your vehicle. You’re all good!






G54001BS0 - Engine oil. Group - Genuine Volkswagen Part


Genuine Volkswagen Part # G54001BS0 (G54-001-BS0) - Engine oil. Group



parts.vw.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

TSINate said:


> That PN is listed as genuine Volkswagen oil for your vehicle. You’re all good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a relief


----------



## rjlem (Dec 9, 2015)

It's interesting that it comes up at about 50 cents as a cost...

Last time I bought a quart of VW Synthetic, it was about $10.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I get my "oil change kit" from our VW dealership thru our shop (we have a commercial account) for about $58.00 (used to be $42.00 last time I changed my oil). One case(6qts. of VW synthetic), new drain plug, and oil filter with O-ring.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

rjlem said:


> It's interesting that it comes up at about 50 cents as a cost...
> 
> Last time I bought a quart of VW Synthetic, it was about $10.


Maybe it’s by liter ? I have no idea tbh either.


----------



## rjlem (Dec 9, 2015)

O-Deer said:


> Maybe it’s by liter ? I have no idea tbh either.


Could also be "bulk" price if they get it by the drum?

This is one of the reasons I have dealer service done on all my newer vehicles.

If the invoice says they put the right oil in and they didn't, any issue is on them.


----------



## alexhatcher (Aug 12, 2018)

Once you're done with the dealer: you can save yourself a ton of money and longevity of vehicle.

walmart has the EURO Castrol or Mobil-1. buy two 5 quart containers. get a case of filters and drain plugs from rockauto.

change your oil every 5k.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Hate to be that "nanny" type of guy, but is that oil from Walmart VW 508.00 spec?

Dealer (at least in my area) has okay pricing on VW branded 508.00 oil.


----------



## alexhatcher (Aug 12, 2018)

good question: 

the castol say 502. 
mobil says 505.01 and 502.

Nanny all you want!

but i'm driving a 2011 and 2014. i haven't paid attention to new models.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

I used to buy oil for my JSW TDI at the dealer because of cost. They said they buy a lot of oil and get a grest price on it, which they pass on.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

alexhatcher said:


> good question:
> the castol say 502.
> mobil says 505.01 and 502.
> Nanny all you want!
> *bu**t i'm driving a 2011 and 2014. i haven't paid attention to new models.*


508 is the spec for 2018 and up Tigs. If you haven't paid attention to the newer models, why would you post in the 2018 and up MQB forum section with what you do on older models???




rjlem said:


> It's interesting that it comes up at about 50 cents as a cost...
> 
> Last time I bought a quart of VW Synthetic, it was about $10.


 Yep the "unit" cost makes no sense and doesn't work out to any normal unit of measure (1/10 of a quart?). Ignore the unit cost and just look at the total cost which is for 6 quarts. So 60 units at 0.53 = $31.80 which is cheap. Last time I bought oil at the dealer it was .063 unit which is $37.80 for 6 quarts or $6.30 a QT


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

IbsFt said:


> 508 is the spec for 2018 and up Tigs. If you haven't paid attention to the newer models, why would you post in the 2018 and up MQB forum section with what you do on older models???
> 
> 
> Yep the "unit" cost makes no sense and doesn't work out to any normal unit of measure (1/10 of a quart?). Ignore the unit cost and just look at the total cost which is for 6 quarts. So 60 units at 0.53 = $31.80 which is cheap. Last time I bought oil at the dealer it was .063 unit which is $37.80 for 6 quarts or $6.30 a QT


Honestly as long as it’s in spec it’s fine. I wonder if a 0w-30 is cheaper for them to stock then the 0w-20w. Also confused I can’t even find any info on the actual specs of this weird oil. Oh well car seems fine.


----------



## titleman (Sep 29, 2019)

And the car drove smooth. lol


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

alexhatcher said:


> Once you're done with the dealer: you can save yourself a ton of money and longevity of vehicle.
> 
> walmart has the EURO Castrol or Mobil-1. buy two 5 quart containers. get a case of filters and drain plugs from rockauto.
> 
> change your oil every 5k.


Why change every 5k? This is not your father's oil...


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

one person's 5K miles can be VERY different from another's 5K miles, when you factor in environment, driving style, avg speed/loads, etc.

same goes for spark plugs, oil filter, air cleaner/filter, tires, etc.


----------



## alexhatcher (Aug 12, 2018)

azgman said:


> Why change every 5k? This is not your father's oil...


sure isn't. but neither is those modern timing chains. how much is a replace/repair now?

i may hit 6k once in a while, but fresh oil every 5k will keep those monsters away. any extra $100 a year for 5 to even 10 years is only about 500 to 1000 more out of my pocket.


----------



## alexhatcher (Aug 12, 2018)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> I get my "oil change kit" from our VW dealership thru our shop (we have a commercial account) for about $58.00 (used to be $42.00 last time I changed my oil). One case(6qts. of VW synthetic), new drain plug, and oil filter with O-ring.


plug? oh man, that's rough. get the top extractor!


----------



## StoBro (May 9, 2016)

The oil spec for the 1.8L engine in my 2019 Golf Sportwagen S 4motion is 502.00 (5W40). After my last oil change at the dealer I questioned whether they used the correct oil because the service ticket was written up wrong. The dealer supplied these photos to show how the different grades of oil are actually different colors. The oil on my dipstick was caramel colored, so I knew it was the correct grade for my car after all.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

alexhatcher said:


> Once you're done with the dealer: you can save yourself a ton of money and longevity of vehicle.
> 
> walmart has the EURO Castrol or Mobil-1. buy two 5 quart containers. get a case of filters and drain plugs from rockauto.
> 
> change your oil every 5k.


How is changing oil way too early saving money? that makes no sense. 10K is speced, after 17+ VW's and I drive a lot! Never ever had an oil related issue, ever, probably 1.5 million miles since 1987, syn oil changed everything, some are now even speced for 20K, why do drivway guys knowing more than the guys that actually make the engines? funny stuff..as absurd as quick lube disaster places that tell you to change the trans fluid, all the time, when the book tells you what needs to be done....


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

StoBro said:


> The oil spec for the 1.8L engine in my 2019 Golf Sportwagen S 4motion is 502.00 (5W40). After my last oil change at the dealer I questioned whether they used the correct oil because the service ticket was written up wrong. The dealer supplied these photos to show how the different grades of oil are actually different colors. The oil on my dipstick was caramel colored, so I knew it was the correct grade for my car after all.
> View attachment 164697
> 
> View attachment 164698





blueimp said:


> one person's 5K miles can be VERY different from another's 5K miles, when you factor in environment, driving style, avg speed/loads, etc.
> 
> same goes for spark plugs, oil filter, air cleaner/filter, tires, etc.


40K on 2019 R is spec, air filters,cabin filter, are every other oil change, 60K serpentine belt oil changes 10K, sooner is just more waste, and waste of money. 99.9999% of cars driven are avg use, I'm sure people are commuting through the Baja desert to get to work? Oy Vey.


----------



## Smokebomb1! (Mar 12, 2019)

What works for me,I have a 2019 Tig.I have the 6 year,72,000 warrenty.I change at 5,000 mile.Why?Because I drive a lot of short trips under 2 miles daily.One trip of 40 mile round trip per week.But the reason is I do oil analysis, the sample comes back flagged at low to moderate fuel dilution.So it is what it is.I could do 10,000 and keep warrenty happy,but knowing what I know ,you have to fit your style to your situation. There's no right or wrong answer


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

one person's 5000 miles can be very different from another's. there are too many factors to be able to lump everyone up under the same maintenance intervals. factory intervals should be considered the BARE minimum service you should perform on a vehicle. esp. if the car is under any warranty (why give the dealer a reason to doubt you).

i'm just shy of 10K miles and i've had 3 oil changes. for a period i had a <2 miles commute too, the engine is barely even warm by the time i get there even with a 1-2 min warm up.

if all i did was highway/cruising miles with very little time under boost, sure, 10K miles may be, but i do a lot of short trips with a moderately heavy foot (mostly 0-40 sprints along PCH on my commute). a lot of idle time as well. currently avg around 19-20 mpg. i make sure my maintenance intervals are adjusted accordingly. same for anything else that requires regular maintenance on the car.


----------

